# Birth control



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yup. We all hate it. Im getting my mirena out on oct 20th. Is perigaurd really my only option?

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2015)

I got a vasectomy- best birth control ever!


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

thecaptn' said:


> i got a vasectomy- best birth control ever!



^^^^^ this, for sure ^^^^^


----------



## sj313 (Oct 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I got a vasectomy- best birth control ever!


Yea but im not on any gear and i still want another baby....just not right now. It sucks bevause with mirena i have ZERO periods. Not even spotting. I cant remember the last time i had to use a feminine product. HOWEVER, its also a bitch with water retention and mood swings. And it completely kills my sex drive. I didnt realize it till my husband saw some of the other guys talking on here talking about what their wives went through.     

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------

